# Your setup



## beastyjames23 (Sep 10, 2011)

Show us your setup!!!


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

heres my bowtech assassin


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Heres mine in the woods.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Heres mine in the woods.


pics from the woods are the only way to go!!


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

Captain


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## beastyjames23 (Sep 10, 2011)

Very Cool :thumbs_up


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

2007 Hoyt Nexus 










2010 Hoyt Vantage Ltd


----------



## meatmissle (Mar 13, 2009)

My Hoyt CRX 32!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

here's the one that i shoot really at all now


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

that's my target bow for feild shoots. it's a hoyt kobalt 35lbs dw 23in dl






that's my hunting bow/3d bow. it's a diamond razor edge 45lbs dw 23 1/2 dl


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

i put a new stableizer on it. it's longer.


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Martin Cheetah 60 lbs 27.5 dl 
trophy taker rest
apex atomic 1 pin
EP Peep
limbsaver products
Orange FOBS
Victory vforce V3 arrows


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

YEA THATS RIGHT *I GOT FOB's!!!!!!!!* Yep i got black and yeller
2011 PSE Stinger 50#'s
TRU Ball T-thumb release
Throphy Ridge Revolution rest
PSE Radial X-Weaves 100's


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll get some pics up of my Z7 and my Monster later once I get my new strings for my Monster which should be done now or sometime this week.
my Z7 is still the way it was but I'll post one up of my Z7 later as well.
all that's on them is in my signature.


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

mines on the way


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

i will post pics as soon as i get it


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I've been meaning to take some pics of my Sentinel...it's still not quiet finished though. Once I get my stabs all set up (just hunter's class) I'll get some pics up.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

sightmaster said:


> View attachment 1217031
> that's my target bow for feild shoots. it's a hoyt kobalt 35lbs dw 23in dl
> View attachment 1217040
> that's my hunting bow/3d bow. it's a diamond razor edge 45lbs dw 23 1/2 dl


 bet that deer is tender!


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice lookin rigs!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Dangt forgot to update mine,













































Sorry bout yhe quality, its on my laptop


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

Here is my Athens Accomplice 34


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

sightmaster said:


> View attachment 1217031
> that's my target bow for feild shoots. it's a hoyt kobalt 35lbs dw 23in dl
> View attachment 1217040
> that's my hunting bow/3d bow. it's a diamond razor edge 45lbs dw 23 1/2 dl


sweet man can ya teach me how to shoot ive missed prolly 8 times with my bow


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Put a set of plus blacks on my ve+, so far after I got em tuned they seem to shoot really well


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Trust me bud, youll like the plus's. they shoot awesome.


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

updated setup - 2012 mathews heli-m


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks quite fimillar...^haha


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

my reezen 6.5


----------



## TeamBackwoods (Jan 23, 2012)

Johnny Boy i think we have the bow contest locked up


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Mine, check sig for info


----------

